# Free spooling option on Penn level wind reel?



## bikerider (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a feeling this is potentially a face palm question but I must ask those more knowledgeable than myself. I just got into trolling with lead core line on a Penn Del Mar 285 level wind reel. I am used to using a traditional spinning reel. The other day while trolling with the level wind and lead core i would pull the line out by hand to the desired depth. Is there a free spooling option on this reel? I'm not familiar with the controls on it. Below is a picture of the exact reel I'm using.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 12, 2019)

See that little chrome lever, inside of and to the rear of the handle/spool boss, that’s pointing to 9 o’clock, or towards the rear of the reel? That is the freespool clutch. Flip it up to let line out ... _then insert your face into your palm ... _ #-o

Send it to me after the season and I’ll clean, lubricate and blue-print it for you, for the price of shipping.


----------



## bikerider (Jun 12, 2019)

DaleH said:


> See that little chrome lever, inside of and to the rear of the handle/spool boss, that’s pointing to 9 o’clock, or towards the rear of the reel? That is the freespool clutch. Flip it up to let line out ... _then insert your face into your palm ... _ #-o
> 
> Send it to me after the season and I’ll clean, lubricate and blue-print it for you, for the price of shipping.



:lol: 
There's a deal I can't pass up! 

Should the line spool out freely with the freespool clutch flipped up? I did flip that lever but still had to pull the line out to the desired depth. When I found the depth I wanted I flipped the lever back. The other thing I'm wondering about is if these reels are like spinning reels in that while trolling you set the drag a bit tight and when the fish hits they can run with the lure a bit. While using the level wind I had the freespool clutch flipped down so that no more line could spool out when the fish hit.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, Penn did make a reel where the lever didn’t put it into ‘free spool’, but disengaged the anti-reverse, like that on a spinning reel, where you could ‘crank’ out the line. Try flipping that lever, does cranking the handle backwards then allow the spool to turn to let line out? 

Also, most Penn models (maybe not that one) have an adjustment knob centered on the other side of the reel to put more or less free spool tension onto the spool, to eliminate backlashes. Or, it could all be gunked up inside ... or someone out it back together wrong ...

Specs & info for that reel = https://www.mysticparts.com/PennParts/ReelSpecs/Penn285M.aspx

Owner’s Manual = https://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/manuals/89bmanual.pdf


----------



## bikerider (Jun 13, 2019)

DaleH said:


> Well, Penn did make a reel where the lever didn’t put it into ‘free spool’, but disengaged the anti-reverse, like that on a spinning reel, where you could ‘crank’ out the line. Try flipping that lever, does cranking the handle backwards then allow the spool to turn to let line out?
> 
> Also, most Penn models (maybe not that one) have an adjustment knob centered on the other side of the reel to put more or less free spool tension onto the spool, to eliminate backlashes. Or, it could all be gunked up inside ... or someone out it back together wrong ...
> 
> ...



I cannot turn the hand crank backwards with the lever either way. However, I did find a button on the side opposite the handle side that moves side to side and that released tension and the line comes off the reel very easily. I think it would float out and sink on it's own were I on the water. I will have to check the owner's manual and specs to see if I have the adjustment knob you are talking about. Thanks for those btw. I appreciate it.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 13, 2019)

That button, moving side to side sounds like the clicker. Also sounds like the reel is gunked up and could use a clean/lube job.


----------



## bikerider (Jun 13, 2019)

DaleH said:


> That button, moving side to side sounds like the clicker. Also sounds like the reel is gunked up and could use a clean/lube job.



After reading the manual, yes it is definitely the clicker. I'm sure it does. It was used for salt water fishing many years ago and sat for a long time before I started using it.


----------



## overboard (Jun 13, 2019)

That big leaver is for reeling or for free spool, the smooth button that moves side to side is the clicker. Look for a knurled knob/knobs on the reel, they can be turned clockwise or counterclockwise to either tighten or loosen the tension on the free spool function, or look for a slotted screw with a locking nut centered on the opposite side of the reel and loosen up the screw and adjust the tension on the free spool function.
Just looked at some on ebay, looks like the 285 has the knurled knob on the side opposite the handle, by turning that knob counter clockwise it should free up tension and allow the spool to turn freely.


----------



## bikerider (Jun 14, 2019)

overboard said:


> looks like the 285 has the knurled knob on the side opposite the handle, by turning that knob counter clockwise it should free up tension and allow the spool to turn freely.



This one that says; oil, correct?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes, spin it off (small spring underneath) and put a good light oil in, no need to use the drop-point oil entry.


----------



## overboard (Jun 14, 2019)

This one that says; oil, correct?
[/quote]

That should be it, turn it counter clockwise a little at a time and see if it starts to let line spool out freely.
As Dalett suggested, add a bit of oil if you remove it completely, and don't lose the spring!


----------



## bikerider (Jun 14, 2019)

I will do that. I didn't know that was an adjustment point, but I do now. I have another question about the reel. When I was trolling I had the clutch lever in the down position so when a fish hit no more line could come off the reel. Is this the correct procedure? The only other way I can think of doing it is to have the clutch lever in the up position with the drag adjusted so that line will only come off the reel when a fish strikes and since reeling does nothing when the clutch lever is up I would flip the clutch lever down to begin reeling in the fish.


----------



## overboard (Jun 14, 2019)

I usually fish mine off downriggers, lever up and in freespool until I get to desired depth, push lever down and set the poles in the rod holders and reel up the slack and put tension on the line. Star drag on the handle is set at desired setting, and when a fish hits just reel it in just like any other reel adjusting the drag if necessary.


----------



## bikerider (Jun 15, 2019)

overboard said:


> I usually fish mine off downriggers, lever up and in freespool until I get to desired depth, push lever down and set the poles in the rod holders and reel up the slack and put tension on the line. Star drag on the handle is set at desired setting, and when a fish hits just reel it in just like any other reel adjusting the drag if necessary.



That makes total sense. I tried the different adjustments on my reel and now have a much better understanding of how it works and am excited to go fishing again. I can't thank you guys enough for sharing your knowledge.  =D>


----------



## jethro (Sep 25, 2019)

Turn the clicker off to freespool leadcore easier, even when the freespool lever is down.


----------

